# New BMW M3 - Mineral White/Sahkir Orange gets the works



## detailersdomain

Subject: BMW M3 Mineral White/Sahkir Orange

Requirements: New Car Prep - Full Front Xpel Ultimate Clear Film - Spring Installation - SS Lines - Spacers

*Here is a list of products used on the interior.*

1Z einszett ****pit
Leather Master Strong Cleaner
Leather Master Barrier 
Auto Finesse Crystal Glass Cleaner
1Z einszett Gummi Pflege Stift Rubber Care Stick

Metro Jumbo Vac n Blow 
Uber Leather and Carpet Brush
Uber Microfiber Towels
Uber Microfiber Applicator Pad

*
Products used on the exterior:*
1Z einszett Glanz Shampoo
Uber Clay Bar
Sonax Fall Out Remover
Auto Finesse Oblitarate
NanoSkin AutoScrub Mitt
Sonax Perfect Finish
Sonax Polymer Net Shield
Adam's Super VRT
Menzerna Top Inspection
Auto Finesse Crystal Glass Cleaner

*Tools used*
Metro Jumbo Vac n Blow 
Uber Leather and Carpet Brush
Uber Microfiber Towels
Uber Microfiber Applicator Pad
Uber Quick Detail MF Towels
Uber All Purpose MF Towels
Griot's 3 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes BigFoot LHR 21ES Random Orbital Polisher
Rupes BigFoot LHR 15ES Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Adam's Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Let's start with the interior clean up first.

We pulled out all the wrapper and a few of the decals on the glass. Did a vac and wipe down with a ****pit cleaner, followed by a nice leather cleaning and conditioning to prevent denim transfer. Glass was done as well as door jambs were sealed.

Before

























Removing the tags and wrapper left in the car









































































































































































Leather cleaning and conditioning - even though the car is new I decided to clean with Leather Master Strong Cleaner followed with Leather Master Barrier to do some preventive maintenance to protect the leather from denim transfer.


















































Door Jambs cleaned and protected - Sonax Polymer Net Shield was used on the jambs









Door seals cleaned and protected with 1Z einszett Gummi - great way to keep them fresh and new as well as during the winter months its keeps your doors from freezing shut. 

















After shots

























































Exterior

Moving on to the exterior prep and Xpel Ultimate installation.

Before shots


----------



## detailersdomain

Wheel cleaning - Sonax Wheel Cleaner Plus and various brushes









Uber Boar's Hair Brush for the lugs









Wheel Woolies for behind the spokes and the first 1/2 of the inner wheel barrels









EZ Detail Brush for the back half of the wheels and in between the calipers and wheels - super tight especially with the stock 19's.









Smaller Wheel Woolies for between the spokes









Adam's Boulder Brush for the face of the wheels - super gentle.









Rinse them off.


























Decon with Sonax Fallout Remover (it pulled up quite a bit of iron particles and fallout with only a few hundred miles on it)

























































After all the decon wash pressure washed off we foam the car 

































Rinse and blow dry

















With the darker/matte wheels I have found we always need to go back and hit them up with a detail spray to ensure they are perfectly clean.









Washed and Dried - next up clay bar

















Making sure the car is perfect prior to the Xpel Ultimate Clear Film installation. A good polish with Sonax Perfect Finish and the Rupes LHR21 with Rupes Yellow Pad. 









After the complete prep we made sure all the areas that were getting protected with Xpel were cleaned a few times with an IPA wipe down.

Areas being covered - front bumper, full front fenders, full hood, mirrors, headlights, a pillars, front of the roof, door cups, full side skirts, luggage area on the back bumper and behind the rear wheels on the rear bumper.


























































































































































Some final touches - 
Glass cleaned after the Xpel Ultimate was installed - 

































Getting the tires cleaned and dressed - using Stoner's Tarminator, Auto Finesse Obilitarate, Adam's Super VRT

































































No after shots with the stock set up we went to Ben and Mark at Rogue Engineering for some goodies.

Rogue Engineering installed H&R Springs, Rogue Engineering Spacers 12 mm, and Rogue Engineering Stainless Steel Brake Lines

stock









H&R

















RE 12MM Spacers Front and Rear

















RE SS Lines

















Stock

























RE SS lines installed

















Back at DD it was cleaned it up and took some final shots.

Inside

















































Outside

























































































Hope you enjoyed it, email me with any questions about this write up or anything else detailed related.


----------



## Bristols

Looks great.
I like that you use the fallout remover before the wash instead of after washing before the clay process.


----------



## detailersdomain

I have found it works great as a pre cleaner as well. :thumb:


----------



## tonyy

Superb job:thumb:


----------



## Pedro92

what a job !!!!:doublesho:argie::thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

thanks!


----------



## V3nom

Wow, that's the best write-up I've seen in a long time! Excellent work :thumb:


----------



## detailersdomain

wow thank you I appreciate that!


----------



## Stu Mac

Superb, thanks for posting. Nice to see some other products that I ve not heard about also


----------



## Tuddie

Looks amazing!! Great work, I prefer these to the M4.


----------



## Steve Saunders

Stunning work, thanks for sharing. So nice!


----------



## scoobyboy1

Superb job, car sits nice on those new springs too!!


----------



## detailersdomain

thanks guys!


----------



## andyrst

Looks great. top work buddy


----------



## Nick-ST

Truly stunning car that will be staying stunning by the looks of it. One question for you. The orange reflectors on the front bumper on the sides, are they a legal requirement in the US?


----------



## Demetrios72

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al

Bloody awesome well done!


----------



## Tabbs

What a great job and grrrrrrrrrreat car


----------



## CTR247

Very nice, looks amazing. Great work


----------



## DMH-01

Looks good, great work as always :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Beautiful car!


----------



## waxtrucker

Great work , cars looking fantastic


----------



## Wout_RS

Great detail!

Is that a Tornador used as foam gun?
How do you do that?


----------



## gibbo555

Great work, looking how it should and well protected!


----------



## detailersdomain

thanks guys!

Yes its a version of the Tornado sold by Evergreen used as a foamer not bad.


----------



## taz007

Nice clean up there.


----------



## almas_09

wow! Great job!


----------



## Graham225

What a beauty, great work.


----------



## Chris Donaldson

Lovely job!


----------



## John-R-

detailersdomain said:


> http://i467.photobucket.com/albums/rr36/detailersdomain/MY%202015%20BMW%20M3%20Mineral%20White%20Sakhir%20Orange/glass%20cleaning/IM
> [IMG]http://i467.photobucket.com/albums/rr36/detailersdomain/MY%202015%20BMW%20M3%20Mineral%20White%20Sakhir%20Orange/glass%20cleaning/IMG_5768_zps7a06cf13.jpg


Does that get him off with any speeding tickets  
Agree that the M3 looks so much better than the M4, I feel the M4 is too long in appearance, especially the rear 1/4 panel.

John


----------



## muchoado

stunning


----------



## JwilliamsM

detailersdomain said:


>


mine always drips and leaves the same marks there too, annoying as


----------



## Tomm

Thanks for sharing. 

This is what my dreams are made of!


----------



## Demetrios72

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Mr Gurn

Wow....

That really does look stunning!!

It just seems to have presence.... does that make sense?

Whats the handling like after fitting the FK springs?


----------



## ahmed_b08

Stunning, high quality piece of professional work. Ever thought about opening up in the U.K?


----------



## Jonny_R

stunning car and equally as stunning work!

I will have one of these one day


----------



## TonyH38

Fantastic, stunning, superb, a great job done.


----------



## Mml2823

Stunning!


----------



## Marklocke

Incredible!
How long did that take?


----------



## Robbles

lovely


----------



## jcooper5083

Awesome work, really great to look at and lots of great pics - nice work


----------



## McC

Great stuff! Just the right balance of detailing and mechanical work! And the results speak for themselves!


----------

